# "TONE LIN" on the radio??



## Lance (May 14, 2004)

Anybody know what this means???

Thanks,
Lance


----------



## whitewagon (Mar 8, 2004)

Lance said:


> Anybody know what this means???
> 
> Thanks,
> Lance


Sure it wasn't Tone Loc? :bigpimp:


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

whitewagon said:


> Sure it wasn't Tone Loc? :bigpimp:


That'd be a pretty wild thing to see that........ 
..

Now, to answer your question, this may offer some insight:

http://www.mini2.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-35211


----------



## elader (Jun 15, 2004)

*tone lin*



Lance said:


> Anybody know what this means???
> 
> Thanks,
> Lance


It resets the tone to flat on bass and treble


----------



## whitewagon (Mar 8, 2004)

KrisL said:


> That'd be a pretty wild thing to see that........


oh boy...is it friday yet? :rofl:


----------



## TGD (Aug 7, 2002)

*It means*

Tone Linear


----------

